# [Guide] Disabling Windows 10 Automatic updates and "spyware"



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2015)

Edit: This thread is a bit old, so check the comments from other users for newer apps and methods to tweak modern versions of W10

For reference i do not think of the telemetrics in windows 10 as spyware, but i see it commonly called that. Regardless its annoying, so its in here as well 

Taking control of windows updates has become much easier thanks to third party utilities, no more need registry hacks or hidden away settings - one program rules them all.
http://www.ghacks.net/2015/10/10/wi...is-a-third-party-client-for-updating-windows/

http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?forum=5&topic=48142#2
^Russian forum where the creator posts his changelogs (search for your language here, keep that .ini file near the .exe to change language)

http://forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/64939-Windows-Update-MiniTool
^English discussion forum/thread/links

Link to latest 30/09/2016 release
Updated Link

Updated download link in Dec 2017:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwJH2CazcjsINFZFc1pVdk9mNHM/view

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3E95/kvd9WCbUq
^English downloads seem to be kept here for now (not always up to date - see above threads)

Use this wonderful tool, change automatic windows updates in the bottom left to disabled. That's it, and you're now able to pick and choose what downloads you want to download, and you don't have to install them right
away.
These updates are genuine updates from microsoft, its merely changing the user interface. There is no risk of faulty or infected updates.







The next great and humorously titled program you need is O&O's "Shut Up10"
As their own page states:


			
				O&O said:
			
		

> *O&O ShutUp10 is entirely free and does not have to be installed – it can be simply run directly and immediately on your PC. And it will not install or download retrospectively unwanted or unnecessary software, like so many other programs do these days!*



This one's rather simple to use, although can be more confusing in practice. You simply toggle windows 10 features - including windows defender - on and off. Green means "safe" (off) red means "on" (windows default)

Changes are applied immediately, but may not take effect until a reboot.  I recommend caution with this one, and not just blindly changing settings - disabling windows update here will stop the other tool from working, for example.






https://www.safer-networking.org/spybot-anti-beacon/
^Spybot AntiBeacon seems to be specialised towards cutting out unwanted external communication.

another method:


Drone said:


> Another easy 'fix' that disables some shit and reduces some HDD and bandwidth stress:
> 
> win + r -> services.msc -> ok
> 
> ...


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks for info will put it into use soon -Page booked marked


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 29, 2015)

thanks mussels for the dedicated thread, useful, should get more attention by the time going


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 29, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> thanks mussels for the dedicated thread, useful, should get more attention by the time going



Or we will bump it  - nah this thread will get attention....just wait and see


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 29, 2015)

Did someone say attention?

Thanks again mussels.


----------



## SomeOne99h (Dec 29, 2015)

Thank you *Mussels*


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks @Mussels


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 29, 2015)

Cool, I'll translate this into Slovenian. Developer made it really easy with the config file.


----------



## Moofachuka (Dec 29, 2015)

With these tools, I might consider upgrading my W7 to W10... Thanks for the tip though!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks just used the O&O one to switch off a load of shit I will never need, fairly straight forward as long as you know what each setting is for


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 29, 2015)

*Windows Update MiniTool mirror + Slovenian language file*
https://rejzor.wordpress.com/2015/12/29/windows-update-minitool/

Thx to @Mussels I was so impressed by the tool I've decided to host a download mirror for program and English language file as well as translating it to my own (Slovenian) language.


----------



## avatar_raq (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks for the info. Subscribed for future reference.


----------



## laszlo (Dec 29, 2015)

@Mussels  for sure M$ won't thank you for spreading these infos...


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 29, 2015)

This definitely would come in handy for those of us that use insider builds, alot of the time I really try to avoid updating the builds since some I've liked over others


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 17, 2016)

I think I'll be trying some of the steps here to take a little more aggressive stance. We've got a test box at the shop, and I think when I get some spare time, I'll load wireshark, and start digging. Interesting read, @Mussels . 

https://hackmag.com/security/what-data-windows-10-sends-to-microsoft-and-how-to-make-it-stop/


----------



## Mussels (Feb 17, 2016)

added spybot anti beacon, as it seems pretty simple and has options the other programs dont.


----------



## hat (Feb 17, 2016)

That's a lot of shit to turn off. I wonder if there may be any improvement in system responsiveness or anything after disabling all that garbage.


----------



## Drone (Mar 1, 2016)

Another easy 'fix' that disables some shit and reduces some HDD and bandwidth stress:

win + r -> services.msc -> ok

You can disable these 3 services:

*Background Intelligent Transfer Service
Connected User Experiences and Telemetry
dmwappushsvc








*
p.s. you can also try this:

win + r -> regedit -> ok

Go to the following Registry key:
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\DataCollection*

Create a new a 32-bit DWORD value named *AllowTelemetry* and set it to *0*. Reboot for changes to take effect.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 1, 2016)

This is fancy, but alas the effort involved is more than I am willing to put in.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 2, 2016)

Drone said:


> Another easy 'fix' that disables some shit and reduces some HDD and bandwidth stress:
> 
> win + r -> services.msc -> ok
> 
> ...




edited into first post. good info.

those are already disabled on mine via the other tools, but worth knowing how to do it directly.


----------



## hat (Mar 24, 2016)

After using O&O ShutUp 10, I get in my Windows Update settings that "some settings are managed by your organization" and I can't change anything. I'd like to be able to check up on my things and change them myself. It's my own computer... I ain't at work in an office somewhere dammit.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 24, 2016)

hat said:


> After using O&O ShutUp 10, I get in my Windows Update settings that "some settings are managed by your organization" and I can't change anything. I'd like to be able to check up on my things and change them myself. It's my own computer... I ain't at work in an office somewhere dammit.



thats why i use the third party windows update tool, as a replacement


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 24, 2016)

Mussels said:


> thats why i use the third party windows update tool, as a replacement



I have to say, despite it looking like a dodgy download, that update tool works like a charm!!


----------



## Caring1 (May 24, 2016)

Bump
Just in case it's needed.


----------



## Drone (Jun 10, 2016)

Another bump

Nice GUI for WIMGAPI called Dism++

Download

This open-source frontend is pretty effective, it even cleans better and faster than native /Cleanup-Image command. Also converts wim/esd to iso, offers lots of options and tweaks, and no worries it has English GUI.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 15, 2016)

This is absolute bullshit what Microsoft is doing. This is the SECOND time Windows update hosed my god damn tablet. On shutdown it just says "Updating Windows" and when it reboots, screen is just black. I can see backlight, but screen is blank entirely. No way recovering the damn thing than installing it clean. Ugh. This is the reason why I want god damn control over updates. When I'm confirming them myself and installing them when I decide, everything was fine. But here, this automatic nonsense always fucks something up because it conflicts with god knows what during the point of updating (I was installing driver seconds before that).


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 15, 2016)

Drone said:


> Another bump
> 
> Nice GUI for WIMGAPI called Dism++
> 
> ...



This one is weird. I've downloaded from SourceForge and it seems to be the source code and not binaries...


----------



## Raw (Jul 28, 2016)

Mussels said:


> For reference i do not think of the telemetrics in windows 10 as spyware, but i see it commonly called that. Regardless its annoying, so its in here as well
> 
> Taking control of windows updates has become much easier thanks to third party utilities, no more need registry hacks or hidden away settings - one program rules them all.
> http://www.ghacks.net/2015/10/10/wi...is-a-third-party-client-for-updating-windows/
> ...


You are really awesome Mussels, and thanks so much!


----------



## Frick (Jul 31, 2016)

Soooo does any of those tools actually disable the automatic reboot thing? Because a machine I was at just rebooted (with a 20 minute ahead warning) in the middle of a phone conference. I can't be having with that kind of thing.

EDIT:

I find this picture entertaining BTW:


----------



## Mussels (Aug 1, 2016)

Frick said:


> Soooo does any of those tools actually disable the automatic reboot thing? Because a machine I was at just rebooted (with a 20 minute ahead warning) in the middle of a phone conference. I can't be having with that kind of thing.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I find this picture entertaining BTW:



the WUMT tool lets you choose when it reboots, or stop it download updates entirely.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Aug 9, 2016)

After having to uninstall W10AU because it screwed up my network/internet access and time/date, I am going on full lock-down. Thanks for all these tips. Will sub/watch.


----------



## Drone (Sep 30, 2016)

bump

New version of Windows Update MiniTool

alternative link


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2016)

Drone said:


> bump
> 
> New version of Windows Update MiniTool
> 
> alternative link



edited that into the OP, i checked like last week and hadnt been updates for months.


----------



## Drone (Oct 26, 2016)

Hide Windows Updates or driver updates

Your Windows 10 PC gets the latest updates automatically. In rare cases, a driver or update might cause issues with your PC. To keep the update from reinstalling automatically, *download this troubleshooter*, it will let you hide the problematic updates.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2016)

Drone said:


> Hide Windows Updates or driver updates
> 
> Your Windows 10 PC gets the latest updates automatically. In rare cases, a driver or update might cause issues with your PC. To keep the update from reinstalling automatically, *download this troubleshooter*, it will let you hide the problematic updates.



the flaw to that tool is that it doesnt let you stop them in advance - only after they've been attempted at least once.

so in the example of a bad video card driver, you'd have to rollback the driver, reboot, run that tool and block it before it installs again (same for a regular update)


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 20, 2017)

cdawall said:


> This is fancy, but alas the effort involved is more than I am willing to put in.


So you're saying you're a lazy user that wants to be spied on and have their personal data stolen? Good luck with that.

This post has been an interesting read. I feel it's missing a few key points. While these utilities are good and do what they're designed to, they really don't address a couple of important problems.

The biggest problem is the service known as "diagtrack" which is known to have a keystroke logger built into it and is always running when the service is running. This represents a serious problem to ongoing personal/professional security. To fix this problem on a more permanent basis, the service itself had to be deleted, not disabled as merely disabling a service can be[and has been] re-enabled by an update. However, deleted service are only rarely reinstalled[I have never seen it happen]. Let get to it.

First it is important to note that the use of Power Shell for this procedure is not recommended as Power Shell is not always configured to echo back program response data and you may not be able to see/confirm the command action returns. Using the Command  Prompt will always show this unless you deliberately turn echo off. The quotes are meant to encapsulate the command to be entered, do not actually type the quotes in as you proceed.

Go to where ever your shortcut for the Command Prompt is[commonly in the start menu under "Windows System"] and right-click it and navigate to and click "Run as Administrator".

1. Type "sc query diagtrack" and press enter. If the response shows the "Stopped" status, skip to step 3. If it shows "Running" or "Paused" carry on to step 2.

2. Type "sc stop diagtrack" and press enter. This will stop the service. While a service can be deleted even if it's running, doing so can result in system instabilities which can be avoided by this step.

3. Type "sc delete diagtrack" and press enter. This deletes the service and prevents the inbuilt keystroke logging from running or being accessed.

4. Reboot your system. Logging off and back on is not enough as the "sc delete" command only sets the system to delete the service upon next reboot.

That's it. Unless Microsoft is hiding another keystroke logger somewhere else in the system[which wouldn't be at all surprising], they can no long record your keystrokes and capture usage data, such as watching how, when and where you use your device.

PS. While this procedure can be risky if you delete the wrong service, as long as you follow the directions you will not harm your system. Still, this is clearly a "use at your won risk" situation. Please keep that on mind before blaming me or anyone else for mucking up your device.


----------



## cdawall (May 20, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> So you're saying you're a lazy user that wants to be spied on and have their personal data stolen? Good luck with that.
> 
> This post has been an interesting read. I feel it's missing a few key points. While these utilities are good and do what they're designed to, they really don't address a couple of important problems.
> 
> ...



I love targeted ads. I have said this several times, who is against promotional financing on their car, coupons for food etc?


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 20, 2017)

cdawall said:


> I love targeted ads. I have said this several times, who is against promotional financing on their car, coupons for food etc?


Perhaps my response to your joke was too subtle?


----------



## cdawall (May 20, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> Perhaps my response to your joke was too subtle?



Perhaps my response was equally too subtle. Although I did get a nice financing offer for a new truck that I will probably take Ford up on


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 20, 2017)

Anyone adding info on our new overlord's process "TruePlay"?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 20, 2017)

Hadnt noticed it. Do we need to have that gamebar thingy enabled to see this process?

*edit*
it might be, i cant find that entry


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 30, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> Anyone adding info on our new overlord's process "TruePlay"?


This perked my curiosity. For once, Microsoft isn't pulling any "funny business" with a new feature. It's their new anti-cheat API. It only works on games from the MS Store and can easily be disabled if undesired. Though if you do, you'll likely have problems in multiplayer with such games.


----------



## Drone (Dec 13, 2017)

@Mussels  cloud.mail.ru and yadisk links in your OP are dead. Here's alternative google drive link for wumt (version 20.12.2016)


----------



## Mussels (Dec 13, 2017)

thanks, updating OP


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Dec 13, 2017)

Thanks Mussels! Going to be making the switch to Win10 soon for my Ryzen build and have been kinda uneasy hearing about all the crap it keeps track of, and reading this helped to alleviate some of that unease.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 13, 2017)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Thanks Mussels! Going to be making the switch to Win10 soon for my Ryzen build and have been kinda uneasy hearing about all the crap it keeps track of, and reading this helped to alleviate some of that unease.



to be honest its not as bad as people say, and its only gotten better over time. i've got a copy of a genuine ISO file with updates preinstalled, i'll PM you the link- save you a bunch of windows updates


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 13, 2017)

there are several windows  ISO's EDT's of current nature hosted here on TPU as well

in case it is of any help...you'll notice that in the OP of that link, it allows you to choose from several varying versions of windows, spanning several update progressions. you just need to pick the one you want. 

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/download-windows-10-th-rs.216164/post-3347149


----------



## Mussels (Dec 13, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> there are several windows  ISO's EDT's of current nature hosted here on TPU as well
> 
> in case it is of any help...you'll notice that in the OP of that link, it allows you to choose from several varying versions of windows, spanning several update progressions. you just need to pick the one you want.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/download-windows-10-th-rs.216164/post-3347149



the one i sent her is a compressed ISO from that thread, just saved her the effort of decrypting it herself


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 13, 2017)

oh. nevermind then.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Dec 14, 2017)

Thank you Mussels, and you too, jboydgolfer for the help


----------



## Mussels (Dec 14, 2017)

as an update for everyone:

the latest build(s) of 10 have a lot more control over windows updates, so i dont even use these tools any more.

once every 2 weeks/once a month is a lot less annoying than 'whenever the PC feels like it'






we also have bandwidth control buried away a few settings deeper


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 14, 2017)

Mussels said:


> as an update for everyone:
> 
> the latest build(s) of 10 have a lot more control over windows updates, so i dont even use these tools any more.
> 
> ...


Nope. I'll keep squelching the hell out of it until I have easy control over them and the ability to block individual updates, or all of them.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 14, 2017)

Mussels said:


> as an update for everyone:
> 
> the latest build(s) of 10 have a lot more control over windows updates, so i dont even use these tools any more.
> 
> ...


As an update, despite the latest version of WUMT being a year old, it still works perfectly with the newest update to latest W10 version.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 14, 2017)

I like to leave updates on but for everything else that can be turned off O&O shut up 10 is great only problem is you'll need to rerun it after most updates as shit gets turned on again


----------



## erpguy53 (May 26, 2018)

a combination of WUB [windows update blocker] and WUMT (windows update minitool) will do the trick.
Get the WUMT Wrapper script from either Majorgeeks or Softpedia.


----------



## Athlonite (May 26, 2018)

I can whole heartedly agree that O&O Shut up 10 is a great little program I've used it since it came out thanks to it's turning off of all the telemetry garbage and reporting crap it's a handy dandy little gem that's updated regularly to keep up with win10 updates 

@Mussels thanks for the post mate good stuff


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 26, 2018)

Athlonite said:


> O&O Shut up 10 is a great little program


Agreed. It's a great little utility that has become better over time.


----------



## sixor (Nov 16, 2018)

what i use:

wumt wrapper to disable updates
DWS destroy windows spy to delete all metro crap and telemetry and other annoying things, this app is a gem
regfiles to disable win def after a fresh boot and tons of regfiles for more fixes


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 16, 2018)

One other thing not oft mentioned that makes sense on 7 or 10

Turn off Windows ability to install Hardware drivers
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials...iver-updates-windows-update-windows-10-a.html
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/82137-drivers-turn-off-automatic-driver-installation.html


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 16, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> One other thing not oft mentioned that makes sense on 7 or 10
> 
> Turn off Windows ability to install Hardware drivers
> https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials...iver-updates-windows-update-windows-10-a.html
> http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/82137-drivers-turn-off-automatic-driver-installation.html


I can't count how many times I've had to go out to clients and fix their Ethernet drivers because a MS update screwed them up....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 16, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> One other thing not oft mentioned that makes sense on 7 or 10
> 
> Turn off Windows ability to install Hardware drivers
> https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials...iver-updates-windows-update-windows-10-a.html
> http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/82137-drivers-turn-off-automatic-driver-installation.html


This! In my experiences, it creates many more problems than it solves.



Ahhzz said:


> I can't count how many times I've had to go out to clients and fix their Ethernet drivers because a MS update screwed them up....


Exactly.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 13, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> I can't count how many times I've had to go out to clients and fix their Ethernet drivers because a MS update screwed them up....



Yeah I'll agree with that I don't know what MS does to drivers when they get them but boy do they know how to screw them up completely and not just the NIC drivers either it's everything that requires a driver they even screw over Creative SB X-FI drivers to the stage where the software for the card either doesn't install or won't run also no Dolby Digital of any sort, AMD GPU drivers are a shit yes they work fine on the desktop but horribly in anything 3D also AMD chipset drivers from MS are just nasty and under perform


----------



## neatfeatguy (Oct 8, 2019)

Drone said:


> Hide Windows Updates or driver updates
> 
> Your Windows 10 PC gets the latest updates automatically. In rare cases, a driver or update might cause issues with your PC. To keep the update from reinstalling automatically, *download this troubleshooter*, it will let you hide the problematic updates.



Looking through I found your link and handed it off to the IT guy. He didn't want to utilize a 3rd party software at work for blocking updates. So far the tool offered by MS seems to work on keeping that crap-tastic update KB4524149  that's preventing several people from printing from downloading.


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2019)

Brilliant thread @Mussels and thank you    If only Windows 10 came with all of this stuff to begin with....


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 8, 2019)

Windows Privacy Dashboard is another all in one Windows 10 telemetry, privacy blocker, and app uninstall.





















						WPD
					

Privacy dashboard for Windows




					wpd.app


----------



## Mussels (Oct 8, 2019)

phill said:


> Brilliant thread @Mussels and thank you    If only Windows 10 came with all of this stuff to begin with....





via Imgflip Meme Generator

I honestly dont disable or tweak much with modern builds of 10, i find the more i leave it alone the less issues i have.
That said, having info in one location to come back to is always helpful for everyone.


----------



## Theliel (Nov 26, 2019)

I have completely disabled Windows Update Service and my PC is unplugged offline 99% of the time. Is that good enough or should I use any of these apps too?


----------



## Deleted member 194470 (Aug 21, 2020)

I found that disabling updates didn't work anymore so there is a workaround, you can 'pause' updates but infinitely, mine are paused until 2099 lol.   Windows 10 has a ton of spying features in it, but you can disable most of them. i would recommend a firewall as well to block 'system' which constantly connects to the internet as well.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 21, 2020)

masemase said:


> I found that disabling updates didn't work anymore


Then you are doing it wrong. It can be disabled.



masemase said:


> i would recommend a firewall as well to block 'system' which constantly connects to the internet as well.


This can be done though. You have to have the right firewall.


----------



## Deleted member 194470 (Aug 22, 2020)

It doesn't really matter as long as it is off.  I forget the difficulty I had with it, I disabled it and then it came back on so I did a different work around.  I use simplewall.  Also windows firewall is imo not that secure because it doens't always ask you to let programs through,  so programs besides windows have gotten through that shouldn't


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 22, 2020)

masemase said:


> Also windows firewall is imo not that secure because it doens't always ask you to let programs through, so programs besides windows have gotten through that shouldn't


True. This is why alternate firewalls are so important.


----------



## Dirtdog (Apr 25, 2021)

I have an HP laptop running Windows 10 Home. Last year Windows saw fit to perform a forced laptop firmware update, which I was appalled by. I then googled and found it was a common problem with laptops from various manufacturers. I then researched how to ensure this couldn't happen again. I did the usual things people advise, like telling Windows Update not to perform hardware driver updates etc. I also installed HP's own software just so I could make sure the updates options were all disabled.

So even after doing all that, last night it did it AGAIN. A message came up telling me to restart so it could install HP firmware. Upon restart there were options to postpone or cancel. I chose cancel. I rebooted but those two options were back again. Apparently 'cancel' is not true, the two options are actually postpone or postpone. I let it do it and it was successful. But if it had failed, it would have made my laptop a paperweight.

I've now used O&O's ShutUp10 software to completely disable updates but whether this will work the next time a BIOS update is available, I don't know yet. But I don't really want to disable ALL updates, just the hardware ones. Is there any 100% definitive way to do this? One which definitely works and won't become disabled again?

I am so fed up with this garbage OS that I am seriously considering putting Windows 7 on the laptop, which apparently even though it's modern, you can do if you follow a few steps. But how crazy that I would have to do that, just to save my machine from being damaged from a failed BIOS flash.


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 25, 2021)

Hi,
Yeah win-7 rules frankly still 
z490 I haven't bothered installing 7 yet seeing I have many other machines that do so I use linux mint more on it than 10.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 26, 2021)

Dirtdog said:


> I have an HP laptop running Windows 10 Home. Last year Windows saw fit to perform a forced laptop firmware update, which I was appalled by.... Is there any 100% definitive way to do this? One which definitely works and won't become disabled again?
> 
> I am so fed up with this garbage OS that I am seriously considering putting Windows 7 on the laptop, which apparently even though it's modern, you can do if you follow a few steps. But how crazy that I would have to do that, just to save my machine from being damaged from a failed BIOS flash.


Same issues. Options are:
W7
W10 *LTSC*

Until you make the OS change, then my advice is never leave your laptop plugged in when you walk away (e.g. overnight), or laptop will not auto sleep and W will see an inactive system plugged in and automagically force update download and install. Also, consider using wifi setting on "Metered Connection".

However, do try again with latest O&O shutup and latest WPD (Windows Privacy Dashboard). After running, reboot, check settings are "fixed" and relax. After any Windows Update that you do allow, you need to rerun O&O shutup and latest WPD, because Windows Update does not respect all the Policy settings you changed, and resets them, so that Windows is back in charge. So you need to beat Windows into submission by rerunning those tools after any Windows Update.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 26, 2021)

Dirtdog said:


> I have an HP laptop running Windows 10 Home. Last year Windows saw fit to perform a forced laptop firmware update, which I was appalled by. I then googled and found it was a common problem with laptops from various manufacturers. I then researched how to ensure this couldn't happen again. I did the usual things people advise, like telling Windows Update not to perform hardware driver updates etc. I also installed HP's own software just so I could make sure the updates options were all disabled.
> 
> So even after doing all that, last night it did it AGAIN. A message came up telling me to restart so it could install HP firmware. Upon restart there were options to postpone or cancel. I chose cancel. I rebooted but those two options were back again. Apparently 'cancel' is not true, the two options are actually postpone or postpone. I let it do it and it was successful. But if it had failed, it would have made my laptop a paperweight.
> 
> ...



Yeah i had it some time ago, not used the system that has windows home on it for a hell long time now.  But this only happens with our systems with windows Home the ones with Pro it's a none issue.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Apr 26, 2021)

Dirtdog said:


> I have an HP laptop running Windows 10 Home. Last year Windows saw fit to perform a forced laptop firmware update, which I was appalled by. I then googled and found it was a common problem with laptops from various manufacturers. I then researched how to ensure this couldn't happen again. I did the usual things people advise, like telling Windows Update not to perform hardware driver updates etc. I also installed HP's own software just so I could make sure the updates options were all disabled.
> 
> So even after doing all that, last night it did it AGAIN. A message came up telling me to restart so it could install HP firmware. Upon restart there were options to postpone or cancel. I chose cancel. I rebooted but those two options were back again. Apparently 'cancel' is not true, the two options are actually postpone or postpone. I let it do it and it was successful. But if it had failed, it would have made my laptop a paperweight.
> 
> ...



I never could get ShutUp10 to work as it was suggested to work for disabling Windows 10 forced updates. Even with all update options disabled through ShutUp10, my daughter's laptop would constantly still do forced updates. It's not the updates that really bugged her (or me), it was the fact that the system would want to update when she was busying using the laptop (doing streaming for school or other tasks).....Windows 10 would just straight up not give a shit you were using the laptop and download and install updates.

I suppose it has irritated her so much she hasn't turned her laptop on for the past 6 months now. She just uses the old, slowly failing screeen, iPad instead of her laptop due to Windows 10 bullshit updates.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2021)

just disable the service?

it's never turned back on for me


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 26, 2021)

I notice this thread is dominated by 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 members. I dread for the future if the youngsters don't care.


> @Mussels just disable the service?


 prolly a W10Home edition where the service policy options dont exist or dont stick. Typical for W on a laptop.


----------



## Dirtdog (Apr 26, 2021)

neatfeatguy said:


> I never could get ShutUp10 to work as it was suggested to work for disabling Windows 10 forced updates. Even with all update options disabled through ShutUp10, my daughter's laptop would constantly still do forced updates. It's not the updates that really bugged her (or me), it was the fact that the system would want to update when she was busying using the laptop (doing streaming for school or other tasks).....Windows 10 would just straight up not give a shit you were using the laptop and download and install updates.
> 
> I suppose it has irritated her so much she hasn't turned her laptop on for the past 6 months now. She just uses the old, slowly failing screeen, iPad instead of her laptop due to Windows 10 bullshit updates.



I had the same last night. I am genuinely fearful it is going to break my laptop, I can't believe both the laptop manufacturers and Microsoft thinks forcing unskippable BIOS updates is acceptable? 

I don't know how it works, but it becomes independent of the OS as well, I mean once Windows 10 downloads the update and you restart, there is then no way out of it. The process somehow begins before the OS even starts loading. And you get the chilling warnings not to interrupt the power or touch anything. Yes! It's dangerous isn't it? So why are you forcing it on me, HP and Windows? 

I'm not surprised ShutUp10 isn't a panacea then. I had my doubts it could be that simple. I haven't tried disabling the service manually as suggested by Mussels, but doesn't Windows usually end up quietly changing it back again regardless? Am I really supposed to treat Windows like a hostile opponent who I need to keep checking isn't about to act against my wishes? It certainly looks like it.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Apr 26, 2021)

Dirtdog said:


> I had the same last night. I am genuinely fearful it is going to break my laptop, I can't believe both the laptop manufacturers and Microsoft thinks forcing unskippable BIOS updates is acceptable?
> 
> I don't know how it works, but it becomes independent of the OS as well, I mean once Windows 10 downloads the update and you restart, there is then no way out of it. The process somehow begins before the OS even starts loading. And you get the chilling warnings not to interrupt the power or touch anything. Yes! It's dangerous isn't it? So why are you forcing it on me, HP and Windows?
> 
> I'm not surprised ShutUp10 isn't a panacea then. I had my doubts it could be that simple. I haven't tried disabling the service manually as suggested by Mussels, but doesn't Windows usually end up quietly changing it back again regardless? Am I really supposed to treat Windows like a hostile opponent who I need to keep checking isn't about to act against my wishes? It certainly looks like it.



I put Windows 10 Pro on my gaming computer. I then went through and disabled updates in the services and I believe one or two spots in the local group policies....my notes are at home so going off memory. I've had Win 10 Pro installed since January this year and have never once been asked to update or been forced to update.

The options to disable these things on Windows 10 Home are not there - that I'm aware of - like they are on the Pro version.


----------



## Dirtdog (Apr 26, 2021)

I just tried to disable the Windows Update service on my laptop and it did let me do it. Whether it will stick, I don't know yet. 

It still doesn't solve the problem of letting me update everything normally, _except for _drivers and BIOS though, rather than the blunt tool of disabling everything. Perhaps using a third party Windows update tool will allow me to do that.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 26, 2021)

Dirtdog said:


> I just tried to disable the Windows Update service on my laptop and it did let me do it. Whether it will stick, I don't know yet.
> 
> It still doesn't solve the problem of letting me update everything normally, _except for _drivers and BIOS though, rather than the blunt tool of disabling everything. Perhaps using a third party Windows update tool will allow me to do that.


I've done this for a few clients whose computers tend to break with Updates :
_To stop Windows from doing automatic driver updates, navigate to Control Panel > System & Security > System > Advanced System Settings > Hardware > Device Installation Settings. Then choose "No (your device might not work as expected)."_


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 26, 2021)

lemonadesoda said:


> prolly a W10Home edition where the service policy options dont exist or dont stick. Typical for W on a laptop.


Incorrect. The update service can be disabled on all versions of Windows 10.


----------



## Dirtdog (Apr 26, 2021)

Ahhzz said:


> I've done this for a few clients whose computers tend to break with Updates :
> _To stop Windows from doing automatic driver updates, navigate to Control Panel > System & Security > System > Advanced System Settings > Hardware > Device Installation Settings. Then choose "No (your device might not work as expected)."_



I had previously done this, after the first forced BIOS update, but it didn't stop the second one occurring. Maybe it should have but became re-enabled, I don't know. If you don't keep a close eye on Windows it seems anything can happen.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 26, 2021)

Dirtdog said:


> I had previously done this, after the first forced BIOS update, but it didn't stop the second one occurring. Maybe it should have but became re-enabled, I don't know. If you don't keep a close eye on Windows it seems anything can happen.


I know with our Win10 laptop, M$ keeps finding sneaky ways to re-enable stuff.... probably doesn't hurt to check regularly


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 26, 2021)

Ahhzz said:


> M$ keeps finding sneaky ways to re-enable stuff.


And Microsoft wonders why people hate them...


----------



## SomeOne99h (Apr 26, 2021)

I disable Windows Update, Windows Update Medic and Update Orchestrator Service. But after waking sleep mode or restart/shutdown, they get re-enabled. Mostly "Update Orchestrator Service" starts first. Also, if I remember correctly, even if keep the computer on, I think after 12 or 24 hours they get re-enabled.

Also, I already disabled hardware drivers update check from Windows 10's Advanced System settings. No hacky stuff, yet the "Device Setup Manager" will give me lots of complains in the Event Viewer because it tries to check but check ... Say what?

Device Setup Manager:
"Enables the detection, download and installation of device-related software. If this service is disabled, devices may be configured with outdated software, and may not work correctly."

No comment Windows 10 lol


----------



## bobbybluz (Apr 26, 2021)

One of the reasons I use 10 Enterprise LTSC. DWS also works well for removing unwanted/unneeded things from Windows plus can disable telemetry items by choice.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 26, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> One of the reasons I use 10 Enterprise LTSC.


Pretty much this.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 26, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Incorrect. The update service can be disabled on all versions of Windows 10.


Lets just agree that in truth the situation is a Non binary answer. Yes, you can DISABLE update service, BUT W10 either ignores or automagically reenables update. In my mind, that means it wasn't disabled. In your mind, yes it was disabled, but w10 reenabled it. So lets just agree the answer is non#binary or heisenberg uncertainty or -1 and if i had the w10 programmer/QA manager that baked this feature into W10 standing right in front of me, he’d get a kick in the


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 27, 2021)

lemonadesoda said:


> Lets just agree that in truth the situation is a Non binary answer.


On this topic, no.


lemonadesoda said:


> BUT W10 either ignores or automagically reenables update.


Not if you do it right. But you have to do it right.


lemonadesoda said:


> In your mind, yes it was disabled, but w10 reenabled it.


You're making assumptions about what I was thinking. Don't do that.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Apr 27, 2021)

neatfeatguy said:


> I never could get ShutUp10 to work as it was suggested to work for disabling Windows 10 forced updates. Even with all update options disabled through ShutUp10, my daughter's laptop would constantly still do forced updates. It's not the updates that really bugged her (or me), it was the fact that the system would want to update when she was busying using the laptop (doing streaming for school or other tasks).....Windows 10 would just straight up not give a shit you were using the laptop and download and install updates.
> 
> I suppose it has irritated her so much she hasn't turned her laptop on for the past 6 months now. She just uses the old, slowly failing screeen, iPad instead of her laptop due to Windows 10 bullshit updates.


Have you considered putting a friendly version of Linux on it instead? Not Ubuntu (since even they do some telemetry upon install), but Ubuntu-based, like Linux Mint or PopOS? I know Linux can be a pain, but if she's just already given up on using the laptop, maybe there isn't much left to lose? These days the web browser handles so much of the work that it might work for her anyway.


lemonadesoda said:


> I notice this thread is dominated by
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I'm not young, but I refuse to use Windows 10 (at least by choice, my work PC leaves me no choice). I hate what MS has done to Windows. The UI is also terrible to go along with the telemetry and the "we know better" updates. It's funny how MacOS has basically had the same control panel for 10+ years, while Windows can't seem to land on one.


----------



## Fangio1951 (Apr 27, 2021)

FWIW - I always use WUMT (Windows update mini tool) never fails


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Apr 28, 2021)

Hmmm... so what am I to tell the one dick head I spoke to at Digital Storm a while back that told me, "Its impossible to disable Windows10 updates" after questioning them concerning a system configuration with Windows10 PRO for the OS?  

My question would be, what kind of impact does this have on Win10 built-in AV? I would assume it wouldn't update as needed and some kind of third party security software would be required. What do you folks around here use?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 28, 2021)

MentalAcetylide said:


> Hmmm... so what am I to tell the one dick head I spoke to at Digital Storm a while back that told me, "Its impossible to disable Windows10 updates" after questioning them concerning a system configuration with Windows10 PRO for the OS?


Don't tell them anything. You owe them no answers. They either haven't tried or don't care. Asking a system builder for nitty-gritty tech-support is like the Sun to help you grow peas. It'll provide the sunshine, but you still need to do the work to grow them and get a result.



MentalAcetylide said:


> My question would be, what kind of impact does this have on Win10 built-in AV? I would assume it wouldn't update as needed and some kind of third party security software would be required.


Windows Defender will continue to update itself independently unless you disable it as well.



MentalAcetylide said:


> What do you folks around here use?


I actively use and promote Comodo's Security suite. They make Microsoft look like monkey's diddling a football IMO.





						Best Internet Security Software 2022 | Antivirus Total Security
					

Comodo's best internet security software is an advanced best antivirus total security for web threats. The best internet security and Computer security software.




					www.comodo.com
				



AntiVirus/AntiMalware+Firewall AIO. Easy to use but also has all the advanced fine-grained feature controls one could ask for.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Don't tell them anything. You owe them no answers. They either haven't tried or don't care. Asking a system builder for nitty-gritty tech-support is like the Sun to help you grow peas. It'll provide the sunshine, but you still need to do the work to grow them and get a result.
> 
> 
> Windows Defender will continue to update itself independently unless you disable it as well.
> ...


defender gets its updates from windows update, i see them all the time

If i disabled the service i'd run another AV (i use kaspersky free)


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Apr 28, 2021)

SomeOne99h said:


> No hacky stuff, yet the "Device Setup Manager" will give me lots of complains in the Event Viewer because it tries to check but check ... Say what?


That's normal when Windows Update video driver updating is disabled, so the video software directly from the GPU manufacturer can be used.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 28, 2021)

Mussels said:


> defender gets its updates from windows update, i see them all the time
> 
> If i disabled the service i'd run another AV (i use kaspersky free)


Are you sure? Granted, it's been a while, but I know I've seen Defender update itself on it's own. Does that no longer happen? Guessing maybe I should run a test...


----------



## bobbybluz (Apr 28, 2021)

Back when I was still doing IT at the radio station before retiring we had a few Computer Science grad students as interns. I can't recall any of them actually doing anything of merit for us (but they could sit around and drink astounding amounts of coffee while coding their own projects) however their "leader" said he loved the Comodo firewall and used it as a basis for his own security suite he was working on. He said it was "As bulletproof as anything available".


----------



## lemonadesoda (Sep 28, 2022)

This happened to me today. I was out. Desktop full of unfinished business. Had to run errands. Was gone 8 hours. On return, system had been rebooted. That’s it. Next rainy weekend I overinstall with W10 LTSC or hackintosh


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Sep 29, 2022)

I use InControl from GRC , Gibson Research Corporation that you may know from the SpinRite software.

Here is the link to their page: GRC | InControl


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 29, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Are you sure? Granted, it's been a while, but I know I've seen Defender update itself on it's own. Does that no longer happen? Guessing maybe I should run a test...


Yeah it gets them through win update now but they're auto install in the background even if you have custom group policies set for updates to ask first


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 29, 2022)

lemonadesoda said:


> This happened to me today. I was out. Desktop full of unfinished business. Had to run errands. Was gone 8 hours. On return, system had been rebooted. That’s it. Next rainy weekend I overinstall with W10 LTSC or hackintosh


Did you have the update services properly disabled? If you didn't, that was the problem.



Athlonite said:


> Yeah it gets them through win update now but they're auto install in the background even if you have custom group policies set for updates to ask first


Yet another reason I don't trust Windows Defender and remove it completely from all of my systems.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 29, 2022)

Jacky_BEL said:


> I use InControl from GRC , Gibson Research Corporation that you may know from the SpinRite software.
> 
> Here is the link to their page: GRC | InControl


GRC does some excellent, _efficient_ work. good product.


----------



## Dirtdog (Sep 29, 2022)

Jacky_BEL said:


> I use InControl from GRC , Gibson Research Corporation that you may know from the SpinRite software.
> 
> Here is the link to their page: GRC | InControl



Doesn't this only stop Windows performing major updates rather than all updates? I have been using this for a while to stop it forcing an 'upgrade' to Windows 11 but I've still been updating Windows as normal.


----------



## next3r (Sep 29, 2022)

WPD
					

Privacy dashboard for Windows




					wpd.app
				




this still work nice + contains all setup for windows 
for updates > ip block

edit
or this for manual selective updates *WUA-MANAGER*





						Windows Automatic Updates Manager
					

WAU Manager - A replacement for the Windows update interface. Get full control of the Windows updates




					www.carifred.com
				



but works normal only on WIN-PRO versions "or where is gpedit"


----------



## SomeOne99h (Sep 29, 2022)

Winaero Tweaker has the option to completely disable windows updates and IT ACTUALLY WORKS instead of O&O shut-up that would get its setting reset once the PC restarts.
I even tried to go to windows update to manually update but couldn't. Also, I wanted to install Japanese supplemental fonts from Microsoft but refused to install no matter what and I couldn't know the reason until I gave up, next day I said maybe the setting is the culprit then viola, it worked.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 29, 2022)

Dirtdog said:


> Doesn't this only stop Windows performing major updates rather than all updates? I have been using this for a while to stop it forcing an 'upgrade' to Windows 11 but I've still been updating Windows as normal.


I believe it says it only stops the non-security updates. I personally prefer to lock it ALL down, but some of those security updates are actually useful... some of them anyway


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 30, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yet another reason I don't trust Windows Defender and remove it completely from all of my systems.


Why bother most every AV suit out now updates automatically when windows starts up any ways so I don't see much of a difference there and WD is as good as the others


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 30, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> Why bother most every AV suit out now updates automatically when windows starts up any ways so I don't see much of a difference there and WD is as good as the others


Not always, but again, Defender is much more intrusive.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not always, but again, Defender is much more intrusive.


Pffft no it's not the only time I see anything from defender is a notification telling me it's run a scan and found nothing / something unlike any of the other free AV's that constantly try to upsell you to their Paid / Pro versions all the damn time


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 1, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> Pffft no it's not the only time I see anything from defender is a notification telling me it's run a scan and found nothing


Incorrect. Please review the following conversation;








						Windows Defender can Significantly Impact Intel CPU Performance, We have the Fix
					

I turned my PC on today, and got "not used" from Counter Control. Previously, it has always been "Defender" until I reset the counters. Has Microsoft issued an update or something?  I'll take it back. It's back to "Defender" now. :(




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 1, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> Pffft no it's not the only time I see anything from defender is a notification telling me it's run a scan and found nothing / something unlike any of the other free AV's that constantly try to upsell you to their Paid / Pro versions all the damn time





lexluthermiester said:


> Incorrect. Please review the following conversation;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's apparent that, like SO many things in Tech, in Software, in Life, some people have the problem, and some don't. Accepting that all things are not always black or white, absolutes, is a sign of intelligence. The forum is full of intelligent people. Please act accordingly.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Incorrect. Please review the following conversation;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL sorry Lex but that's not a universal problem affecting all Windows PC's using Defender that's an intel specific problem that needs to be sorted by MS and Intel 
I'd also like to see some proof of the "Intrusiveness" that you say is going on with Defender and that you say is not happening with "other AV suites" 

if they have any sort of cloud scanning thing going on then they're all sending your data to someplace other than your PC and like defender you should be able to turn that off I'd be more worried about not being able to turn it off and being forced to use it


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 1, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> LOL sorry Lex but that's not a universal problem affecting all Windows PC's using Defender that's an intel specific problem that needs to be sorted by MS and Intel
> I'd also like to see some proof of the "Intrusiveness" that you say is going on with Defender and that you say is not happening with "other AV suites"
> 
> if they have any sort of cloud scanning thing going on then they're all sending your data to someplace other than your PC and like defender you should be able to turn that off I'd be more worried about not being able to turn it off and being forced to use it


I think I may have misunderstood you. Just saying that Defender does intrude on user privacy and that should not be taken lightly.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I think I may have misunderstood you. Just saying that Defender does intrude on user privacy and that should not be taken lightly.


Reasonable statement, Defender has raised flags for years in the security community! Ever since pundits insisted the telemetry in 8 would be "temporary", only applying to the early adopting/beta versions. Love every company out there trying to minimize how much data any technology company can collect from you.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 1, 2022)

Ahhzz said:


> Reasonable statement, Defender has raised flags for years in the security community! Ever since pundits insisted the telemetry in 8 would be "temporary", only applying to the early adopting/beta versions. Love every company out there trying to minimize how much data any technology company can collect from you.


Exactly! My efforts here are not to attack anyone, only to show what is really happening and suggest a course of action that results in a user better protecting themselves.


----------



## DrCR (Oct 2, 2022)

Out of curiosity, has anyone tried just going with the cheap Win 10 Ent route (via the advertisements here at TPU), and does doing so mitigate a lot of the current WinOS drama?

(It’s been well over a decade at this point since I was a desktop administrator, and my personal machines are either vintage or Linux.)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 2, 2022)

DrCR said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone tried just going with the cheap Win 10 Ent route (via the advertisements here at TPU), and does doing so mitigate a lot of the current WinOS drama?
> 
> (It’s been well over a decade at this point since I was a desktop administrator, and my personal machines are either vintage or Linux.)


Ah, you're just not aware. The answer is yes. LTSB/LTSC are very good ways to easily rope Windows in. However, there are ways to rope in Windows 11 too, which I had to figure out the hard way, but that's a very involved process and not for the faint of heart..


----------

